# Antler "Turkey Tote"



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 15, 2007)

A friend of mine from Tenn. made this for me for Christmas, a turkey tote made from deer antler and leather


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 15, 2007)

one end of the Antler


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 15, 2007)

the other end


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 15, 2007)

another pic


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2007)

Very neat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool!
Sue


----------



## Al33 (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Ballground (Feb 16, 2007)

Tell us how to make our own.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 16, 2007)

Ballground said:


> Tell us how to make our own.



Just a small piece of white tail deer antler, and a piece of rawhide, and drill a hole in it for the leather, counter sink the hole where the "leather knot" will be and that's it............add one turkey gobbler attach his legs in the loop and through over your shoulder


----------

